# Eircom Phonebill - How can I reduce this?



## Dinarius (10 Feb 2006)

Here is my latest Eircom phonebill, probably typical of many.

Eircom Talktime Anytime €66.10

Broadband Home Plue     €49.58

Calls                           €42.02

VAT                            €33.11

Total                         €190.81

1. The calls are to mobile, 1800, 1890 and directory enquiries.

2. I work from home. That is why I have opted for Talktime Anytime. But, I also have an O2 Talk 250 package that gives me 250 minutes a month to any number (landlines included) and 100 texts for €50 including VAT, which I can reclaim. Yet, the Talktime Anytime package is only a bit more expensive than the dreaded line rental.

To be honest, if I didn't need broadband (we can't get NTL's cable service here in Clonskeagh, Dublin) I probably wouldn't really need a landline at all. Though making calls in the evening to family and friends on a landline, with its perfect reception, is an almost justifiable luxury! ;-)

Is there a better landline deal out there?

Thanks.

D.


----------



## gauloise (10 Feb 2006)

Hi Dinarius,

You do not say whether your bill is monthly as business lines are or bi-monthly residential. I have been trying out various service providers for my small office and have decided on:

Line rental Eircom, calls Tele 2, I make a lot of International calls and these were buy far the cheapest and Broadband Digiweb. Customer service is equally poor for all three though Digiweb when you do get through are helpful enough. As all situations are unique I would focus on where the bulk of your calls are going and find package that suits you most. Avoid directory enquiries and use goldenpages.ie. I have seen a significant reduction in my bills over the past year or 2 !


----------



## Capaill (10 Feb 2006)

As you have broadband have you looked at a VOIP solution such as www.blueface.ie ?

C


----------



## Grumpy (10 Feb 2006)

Check out

u.tv/talk
Can use Telestunt.ie with this.

Esat BT
Phone rental/Broadband package for Eur45

Eircom were charging new broadband customers Eur40 (incl VAT) and existing, Eur40 + Vat.
They have just upgraded Broadband Home customers to Broadband Home Plus at no extra charge.

In my experience, Eircom are invariable the dearest.
Almost any change will reduce costs.

VOIP is viable and can be free and Telestunt is great.

Using 1520 932 601 (Telestunt) from landline accesses Irish mobiles at 15c a min.Short calls no saving as time starts on dialing this number.


----------



## horusd (10 Feb 2006)

Hi D.  

I switched from Eircom to esatbt last year, and the call/broadband costs have dropped signicantly.  The serivice though is really terrible if you have any queries.  Smarttelecom are also offering free line rental , I did check them out, but unfortunately they had not yet reached my area in the wilds of Dublin 5 !!!


----------



## Croninhart (10 Feb 2006)

Hi Dinarius,

I too work from home and have my telephone bill with Cinergi Telecom, an Irish company.  They've just brought out a broadband package with 4 options, depending on your usage, starting at 9.99 per month. A friend of mine is an agent of theirs so if you want to PM me, I can pass your details to her and she might be able to help reduce your bill.  She certainly reduced mine !


----------



## cygnet (11 Feb 2006)

Switched to smart never looked back - billed monthly and its great !!


----------



## DrMoriarty (11 Feb 2006)

www.getbroadband.ie is a good place to compare offerings. I'm moving this thread to  where it can join all the similar .


----------



## z107 (11 Feb 2006)

Our setup is permanet for wireless broadband and blueface for VOIP. (Thanks to whoever on AAM recommended blueface )

Our Eircom bill was in the hundreds, but has been significantly reduced by an amazing amount. We still have to watch the calls to mobiles, but they are still cheaper than with eircom.

The GUI for blueface is great as well. You can immediately see how much your calls cost. There is also a virtual fax facility. We can now listen to voicemails and read faxes from email.

*Monthly Cost:*
Blueface €34.95 (exVAT for 2 lines + fax)
Permanet €34.99 (exVAT 2MB)

Not having to ever dial 1901, and listen to eircom's bot:
Priceless.


(Note: This isn't landland. We believe the line rental is too expensive.)


----------



## Observer (15 Feb 2006)

I use Budget Telecom 0818-242526 for international calls at the cost of a national call. Same general principle as Cheapchat/Telestunt.  Lines are occasionally busy and you may have to redial a few times, but otherwise its great. Works for UK, USA, most of Europe and, sure what would I want to be calling any place else for?


----------



## podgerodge (15 Feb 2006)

Observer said:
			
		

> I use Budget Telecom 0818-242526 for international calls at the cost of a national call. Same general principle as Cheapchat/Telestunt.  Lines are occasionally busy and you may have to redial a few times, but otherwise its great. Works for UK, USA, most of Europe and, sure what would I want to be calling any place else for?



Observer, I think Telestun have more international numbers available at the 1890 local rate than budget's national rate - have a look and check it out.


----------



## z107 (15 Feb 2006)

I just tried that cheapchat service, and by gum it seems to work!
There's a slight delay while the system connects you (which you pay for), but the call price is greatly reduced. I tried a blueface to O2 call.
Soon the telcos will be paying me to make calls 

Anyone know how these companies make money?


----------



## podgerodge (15 Feb 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:
			
		

> I just tried that cheapchat service, and by gum it seems to work!
> There's a slight delay while the system connects you (which you pay for), but the call price is greatly reduced. I tried a blueface to O2 call.
> Soon the telcos will be paying me to make calls
> 
> Anyone know how these companies make money?



Can you elaborate - I tried it to ring a mobile number and it didn't work?  What do you mean "a blueface to 02 call"? - you have blueface and dialled the 0818 number from blueface to 02?

thanks

Edit - I can't get this service to work at all, keep getting "that number was not recognised" - what am i doing wrong!!


----------



## Grumpy (16 Feb 2006)

Error in my earlier post.
Sorry!
Esat BT Broadband + landline rental is Eur35 incl VAT (not Eur45).
Have just signed up.
Minimum contract period is 6 months.


----------



## podgerodge (16 Feb 2006)

Just tried using cheapchat again and it worked - was able to ring an irish mobile from the 0818 number - therefore this, AFAIK, is now the cheapest possible way of ringing Irish mobiles from a landline - 

** National rate: Sa-Su: 4.92 ct/min
Mo-Fr 6pm/8am: 4.92 ct/min
Mo-Fr 8am/6pm: 8.17 ct/min 


Anyone care to confirm that this is the case - i.e the cheapest way of ringing irish mobiles from a landline?

ps I reckon this won't last - it's either a marketing gimmick or a mistake and the mobile aspect will be changed soon to a 1520 number the same as Telestunt use for mobiles.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 Feb 2006)

podgerodge said:
			
		

> ps I reckon this won't last - it's either a marketing gimmick or a mistake and the mobile aspect will be changed soon to a 1520 number the same as Telestunt use for mobiles.


IIRC, Telestunt also initially offered an 0818 prefix for calling Irish mobiles. It didn't last long...

_[Edit: __Here__ are the Whois.com registration details for cheapchat.ie, if anyone's interested?]_


----------

